# dizzies...



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I am 2 weeks post opp of my TT and just wondering if being dizzy or "spinning" feeling a common side effect of going hypo in preparation of radiation?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

For me it was, yes. Sort of a "disconnected" feeling, too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would agree.

{{hugs}}


----------

